# ...in the middle of the road?



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

This really isn't a problem (a minor inconvenience maybe) but I thought it was funny - Liesel seems to be under the impression that the middle of the road (any road) is a perfect place to stop for a pee/poop. It's made a few passers-by laugh (even drivers in passing cars) and it's not much fun trying to pick up after her if I'm also slightly worried I'm about to get run over... 
I guess it does look like an appealing clean stretch of ground for her.

Does anyone else's dog do this!?!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, no... but I think Liesel's reasoning is sound. ;D ;D ;D


----------

